
NTSB: Uncontained LPT S3 Disk Failure Events GE CF6 (2010, Pdf) - kardashian007
http://www.ntsb.gov/safety/safety-recs/RecLetters/A-10-098-101.pdf
======
kardashian007
FAA AD here
[https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2012/01/31/2012-19...](https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2012/01/31/2012-1953/airworthiness-
directives-general-electric-company-turbofan-engines)

